# Whats doncaster show like ??



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to know if its worth going to doncaster in november, never bin before and wondered whats there and if its any good thanks alot Sam.


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was wondering this too. Only got a rankin dragon, and i'm not into the whole breeding thing, i just think it will be nice to have a look round.


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

sam1014 said:


> I was wondering this too. Only got a rankin dragon, and i'm not into the whole breeding thing, i just think it will be nice to have a look round.


Haha all i want to do is go look, but i know i will want to buy, Never bin before so it'll be my first time


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

haha and me. 
Do you have to buy tickets or can you just turn up? Anyone know how much its costs?


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone can enter. It's £5. Expect loads of leos, beardies, boas and cresties with a bits of the more unusual stuff. It gets really busy and opens at about 11am, but expect to join a long queue if not there early.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It can be fantastic depending on what your expectations are and why you are going - if you`re expecting a leisurely stroll, taking your time to pick out which of the many bargains you want, and then expect to go back to it a few hours later when you`ve made your mind up, then you`ll prob be disappointed; but if you go and fully expect it to be warm, crowded, noisy, with some pushing and shoving, but also view it as a fantastic day out talking to many, many like minded ppl - with a view to picking up the odd bargain or 2 from the many great reps on offer - then you`ll have a great day 

Well worth going, if just for the experience.


----------



## morelia mental (Jul 4, 2011)

Should be great, doors open at 10:30.

Having a table myself this year, some fancy morelia etc

Come along you'll love it :2thumb:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

car boot sale for reptiles:2thumb: deffo worth going to every show possible lol sorry my area is pretty much dry of all reptile activity ya see the odd beardie or normal leo in pet shops priced around 60 pound so i get excited for things like this lol


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

NO ITS A COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME, DONT BOTHER, AS ONE HUGE ROOM FILLED WITH DOZENS AND DOZENS OF PRIVATE BREEDERS SELLING CAPTIVE BRED STOCK OF MOST KEPT REPTILES, INVERTEBRATES AND AMPHIBIANS, ALONG WITH LOADS OF SHOPS SELLING DRY GOODS WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD WANT TO WASTE THEIR DAY WHEN THEY CAN VISIT PETS AT HOME INSTEAD?
IF YOUR SQUARE AND DONT IT WILL GIVE 100s OF OTHERS MORE ROOM TO MOVE AND MORE STOCK TO BUY.

THERE IS ONLY REALY ANSWER, GO!
:devil:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

norfendz said:


> car boot sale for reptiles:2thumb: deffo worth going to every show possible lol sorry my area is pretty much dry of all reptile activity ya see the odd beardie or normal leo in pet shops priced around 60 pound so i get excited for things like this lol


a horrible way to put it.


----------



## teribaby (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of anyone who will be selling red headed rock agamas at doncaster ? im going to be looking to purchase a few, and also a large salmon pink bird eater.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

norfendz said:


> car boot sale for reptiles:2thumb: deffo worth going to every show possible lol sorry my area is pretty much dry of all reptile activity ya see the odd beardie or normal leo in pet shops priced around 60 pound so i get excited for things like this lol





teribaby said:


> Does anyone know of anyone who will be selling red headed rock agamas at doncaster ? im going to be looking to purchase a few, and also a large salmon pink bird eater.


not the most bred lizard, agamas and with spiders it depends on private breeders. for spiders your better going to the BTS show in the west midlands. only thing to do is go and have a good look.


----------

